# Solved: flash site align problem



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello.. Im trying to edit this code:




9859.swf

If you look at the code you see that the embedded flash site aligns to the left (i altered the table border to 1 so you can see the effect). I would like embedded page to be centered. However... this presents a problem with wide screen monitors. I would like to page to auto-center if the window is made smaller (some sites have this effect)....

im trying to get rid of the white space on the right and center the image, but would like it to be centered for people with smaller monitors too. (and not be stuck in its absolute position)

thanks for any ideas


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

nevermind...got it, its the tag before and after the code...​


----------

